# Just ranting



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Met an annoying woman today who quizzed me about my dog!

At first I thought she was only being curious & friendly, asking me nicely if she could ask me a few questions about him. 

Started off by asking if I got him locally, how old is he, gender blah blah. Fairly innocent questions. 

Then asked if he was fixed & that I should do it now or he'll be sexually attracted to me, why would I have "such a vicious breed" around children & people in the compound, I should have him trained so that he is not distracted by anything, and that he is aggressive towards!!

I agree that he should be fixed but I want to do it when he is about 3 years old, and I know he should be trained but I couldn't find a professional trainer here! I am training him by myself & he can heal reasonably well, shakes my hand, high-five, rolls over etc but he barks at cats & stray dogs & wary of humans. 

But its not like I let him go off-leash & run around terrorising people and kids??!! He normally just minds his own business as long as no one pays any attention to us.. But the kids are usually the one chasing him & provoking him! 

Then she said "trust me, i've raised dogs for 35 years" but she had to ask if mine was a gsd??! Bleah!!

Magick's mum


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

"...people in the compound..."?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Oh well.....everyone has an opinion..including me.

Certain breeds and larger dogs usually get a reputation of sorts by many and unfortunately the reputation might not always be correct. 

When I get that routine from some folks I will try and interject some humor and/or sarcasm. One of my favorites is when some ask if my GSD is vicious...I like to say "of course not' and then have her give me a kiss or lick my hand...followed by .."well, I think so or she could just be tasting me before she attacks and eats me".

There are many crazy notions out there mixed in with the good ideas...I have yet to hear the one about fixing a dog lest they become sexually attracted to you....that's a good one. I think I might have replied.." oh, no worries, as long as I eat garlic once a day, it wards off all sexual advances...."

As soon as I meet a crazy dog person, I immediately decide to just roll with their comments and perhaps humor them in a subtle fashion.

We are all dog experts....including me 

SuperG


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

What in the world? This is the second post in a week where someone made reference to a dog having a sexual attraction to people?? Geez?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> "...people in the compound..."?



Could be Davidians ????


SuperG


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That was the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Where did this conversation take place? What made her speak with you?
She almost sounds paranoid/delusional. Do you have mental health home nearby?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Why on earch would she think your dogs sexually attracted to you?


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

Some people. *sigh* I brought my GSD puppy to meet my cousins for the first time and my 12 year old cousin asked "aren't they aggressive dogs? Why would you want a vicious dog?" I was speechless. She was just misinformed so I gave her a little gsd/bully breed education. People have misconceptions. The woman you spoke to obviously has A LOT of them. It's hard to change an adults ideology so I would just say in sorry you feel that way, they are great dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Well I'm blown away! I've never heard of this sexual attraction before, ever. Never ever. If someone said that to me, I'd be dying of curiosity to know more of the story. That might be prying....LMFAO - she brought it up first.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> Well I'm blown away! I've never heard of this sexual attraction before, ever. Never ever. If someone said that to me, I'd be dying of curiosity to know more of the story. That might be prying....LMFAO - she brought it up first.


You should youtube "dolphin pins diver to ocean floor and tries to rape him" lol seriously, caught that on nat geo last night, if i could describe the dolphin in 4 words i would say "happy, confused, persistent, HUGE".


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> "...people in the compound..."?


I'm in Saudi Arabia and single women (regardless if you're married, as long as your husband is not here, you're single. Or your dad, brother, uncle or any male family member etc) are not allowed to rent accommodation by themselves unless in exceptional cases whereby you're employed but your employer doesnt provide you with accommodation. So we live in a "compound" within the organisation's premises. 

Its a huge area and many families are staying here as well. Locals & expats.


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Oh well.....everyone has an opinion..including me.
> 
> Certain breeds and larger dogs usually get a reputation of sorts by many and unfortunately the reputation might not always be correct.
> 
> ...


Yeah when she said vicious animal with children & people here, I replied that it was indeed dangerous for my dog! >.<

Just annoyed


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Where did this conversation take place? What made her speak with you?
> She almost sounds paranoid/delusional. Do you have mental health home nearby?


Took place in our living area. I dont know what made her speak to me either??

I was walking my dog & she arrived to her building in a cab behind us, alighted and immediately called out to me, "Excuse me, may I ask you a few questions about your dog?"

So I thought she was just being curious, being a muslim and all. We get that a lot here, they're just curious and wanna have a closer look at the dog.. Some just want to touch him.


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> Well I'm blown away! I've never heard of this sexual attraction before, ever. Never ever. If someone said that to me, I'd be dying of curiosity to know more of the story. That might be prying....LMFAO - she brought it up first.


That was what I told her, I'd never heard of it before and that we have had dogs that were not neutered & didnt show us any interest. But she insisted gsd are different! Saying that she's had them & raised them for 35 years. *rolls eyes*

I didnt want to be rude or unpleasant cos my baby isnt exactly legal & even if he was and residents complain then we'd still be get into a lot of trouble. Grrr.. The frustration!


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

madis said:


> Some people. *sigh* I brought my GSD puppy to meet my cousins for the first time and my 12 year old cousin asked "aren't they aggressive dogs? Why would you want a vicious dog?" I was speechless. She was just misinformed so I gave her a little gsd/bully breed education. People have misconceptions. The woman you spoke to obviously has A LOT of them. It's hard to change an adults ideology so I would just say in sorry you feel that way, they are great dogs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No matter what I replied, all she would say was to trust her and that she knows dogs & she knows all about them gsd. 

I know I cant talk her round so in the end, I just smiled & said agree to disagree. And left.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

People who think they know everything are very annoying to those of us who do.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

lindadrusilla said:


> No matter what I replied, all she would say was to trust her and that she knows dogs & she knows all about them gsd.
> 
> I know I cant talk her round so in the end, I just smiled & said agree to disagree. And left.


Ugh stressful! You did what I would have done


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> People who think they know everything are very annoying to those of us who do.


Lol!! I agree! 

Maybe I dont know everything, but at least be open to discussion & suggestions, and I can claim that I know more about my own dog than anybody else..


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds like your living situation could get stressful, so of course you wanted to be polite. I hope you can avoid this person as much as possible so they don't spread their fear to others in the compound.

At least you have the internet to vent! 
Are GSDs popular in Saudi Arabia? and what do you think a more "acceptable" breed would be to the woman who made the comment to you?


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

lindadrusilla said:


> Then asked if he was fixed & that I should do it now or he'll be sexually attracted to me, why would I have "such a vicious breed" around children & people in the compound, I should have him trained so that he is not distracted by anything, and that he is aggressive towards!!


The proper response to the sexual advance comment is, "I've been hit on by uglier men that do less around the house."


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

angelas said:


> The proper response to the sexual advance comment is, "I've been hit on by uglier men that do less around the house."


Hahaha! Yes! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is nice "I am training him by myself & he can heal reasonably well, shakes my hand, high-five, rolls over " (but useless parlor tricks)

this is where he will be judged and impressions made of his character and your ability "but he barks at cats & stray dogs & wary of humans" . Concentrate on good social manners , good control, unfailing recall and an emergency stop . You said kids are chasing and provoking him ? Prevent an incident .


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Sounds like your living situation could get stressful, so of course you wanted to be polite. I hope you can avoid this person as much as possible so they don't spread their fear to others in the compound.
> 
> At least you have the internet to vent!
> Are GSDs popular in Saudi Arabia? and what do you think a more "acceptable" breed would be to the woman who made the comment to you?


As a matter of fact, they are indeed popular here! I do see a lot of them when at the vet's. 

But where I live, its only me who has a big dog. 

I have no idea what would be an acceptable breed for her, perhaps a poodle?


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

angelas said:


> The proper response to the sexual advance comment is, "I've been hit on by uglier men that do less around the house."


Good one! Lol..


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

carmspack said:


> this is nice "I am training him by myself & he can heal reasonably well, shakes my hand, high-five, rolls over " (but useless parlor tricks)
> 
> this is where he will be judged and impressions made of his character and your ability "but he barks at cats & stray dogs & wary of humans" . Concentrate on good social manners , good control, unfailing recall and an emergency stop . You said kids are chasing and provoking him ? Prevent an incident .


Like I said, I thought she was just being friendly & engaging in casual chat when she asked about the dog and "what can he do". 

I posted on another thread about not knowing how to train him on good social manners for he seems to choose who to make friends with. I can't find a trainer here to work with, so if anyone has any suggestions on how I can train him by myself, please kindly share. 

I am already trying to stop him from chasing cats by shortening the leash & calming him down making him sit then reward him when he does so. There is a slight improvement but I really dont know how I can stop it totally. And the stray dogs! They're everywhere & very territorial. I just fell into a drain the other night trying to pull Magick back from them. 

And kids, yes they chase & provoke him, throw little stones too. I try to prevent but its just not possible because when I get down from our apartment and there they are. Or they see him from afar and start screaming & running towards us. I dont even know whose kids are those and parents are nowhere in sight! >.<


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> People who think they know everything are very annoying to those of us who do.


I used to have that on a key-chain. Very sad that I lost it... Fortunately, I have kept the semi-tolerant attitude. 

I wonder if other breed owners (dobermans, mastiff, boxers, collies etc.) recieve as much unsolicited "expert" advice for their dogs? Personally, I like to believe that GSDs are special in every way.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

lindadrusilla said:


> I didnt want to be rude or unpleasant cos my baby isnt exactly legal & even if he was and residents complain then we'd still be get into a lot of trouble. Grrr.. The frustration!


Now I'm even more curious, lol. What's illegal? Being intact? If so, you could always tell people about these little wonders: 

Neuticles.com

I know how frustrating it can be. I had someone tell me that my pup should have been already neutered when he wasn't even a year old yet. Fortunately they never mention weird sexual stuff! Even more fortunate I didn't have to be nice to them, so I was sarcastic instead and asked them since when did they become a vet - maybe they'd like to share their opinion on hormones and how that affects growth? Yeah, thought so, lol.


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> Now I'm even more curious, lol. What's illegal? Being intact? If so, you could always tell people about these little wonders:
> 
> Neuticles.com
> 
> I know how frustrating it can be. I had someone tell me that my pup should have been already neutered when he wasn't even a year old yet. Fortunately they never mention weird sexual stuff! Even more fortunate I didn't have to be nice to them, so I was sarcastic instead and asked them since when did they become a vet - maybe they'd like to share their opinion on hormones and how that affects growth? Yeah, thought so, lol.


Its complicated. I'm living in employer provided accommodation, in a shared apartment. Not allowed to have pets. 

But the housing director knows us, and that my flatmate doesnt have a problem with the dog & we're in the process of having him registered in a neighbour's name, who lives in a family unit... Single accommodation & family units are allowed to have pets. 

And some people have more rights than others too. Its sad but true. 

So its better for me to keep a low profile & stay out of trouble.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

lindadrusilla said:


> So its better for me to keep a low profile & stay out of trouble.


 Words to live by. For all of us, lol. I know it's an assumption to think everyone posting is in the USA. Your living situation sounds very complicated, more than I can imagine, that's for sure. I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> Words to live by. For all of us, lol. I know it's an assumption to think everyone posting is in the USA. Your living situation sounds very complicated, more than I can imagine, that's for sure. I hope everything works out for you!


Thanks! Sure means a lot to me.


----------

